# Samuel Ramey in Mose et Pharaon (with Shirley Verrett and Cecilia Gasdia)



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

another addition to the much under-appreciated dramatic side of the Rossini repertoire. Ramey and Verrett are amazing as usual, but I was pleasantly surprised to discover the lovely Italian soprano Cecilia Gasdia in the role of Anai. worth a listen if you have the time


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The sound is almost unbearable or is it my P.C?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> The sound is almost unbearable or is it my P.C?


I think it is the sound.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> The sound is almost unbearable or is it my P.C?





Florestan said:


> I think it is the sound.


It worked fine on my PC, but not on my phone. do y'all use Macs? Maybe it's an Apple thing

anyway, more of Cecilia Gasdia from the same opera. those onsets!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> It worked fine on my PC, but not on my phone. do y'all use Macs? Maybe it's an Apple thing


Nope, my home PC, never had any Apple things.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Nope, my home PC, never had any Apple things.


did the second video work better for you?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> did the second video work better for you?


I was send to another link, this one is blocked in my country , but I did see it yes.


----------

